# poor fertilization-please help!!



## nikki3

Hi i wonder if you can give me some advise,i am currently on 2ww 4th Icsi attempt.We have always experienced poor fertilization
1st Icsi produced 20 eggs but only 8 fertilised 3day transfer 1 8 cell and 1 5 cell put back.
2nd Icsi produced 12 eggs but only 1 fertilised 2day transfer 1 4 cell put back.
3rd Icsi produced 10 eggs but only 5 fertilised 3day transfer 1 5 cell and 1 4 cell put back.
4th Icsi produced 16 eggs but only 2 fertilised by day 1, 6 more fertilised by day 2. 3day transfer 1 5 cell,2 4cell and 1 3 cell put back.

We had Icsi as my Dh has sperm issues.We have never been advised that the egg qualities on our attempts have been of poor quality.i am 39 my amh(feb 2009) was 29:11.It has been mentioned to us  about De but we want to be totally sure that our poor fertilization is as a result of my egg quality and not something else.
Any advise you can give would be appreciated.


----------



## CrystalW

nikki3 said:


> Hi i wonder if you can give me some advise,i am currently on 2ww 4th Icsi attempt.We have always experienced poor fertilization
> 1st Icsi produced 20 eggs but only 8 fertilised 3day transfer 1 8 cell and 1 5 cell put back.
> 2nd Icsi produced 12 eggs but only 1 fertilised 2day transfer 1 4 cell put back.
> 3rd Icsi produced 10 eggs but only 5 fertilised 3day transfer 1 5 cell and 1 4 cell put back.
> 4th Icsi produced 16 eggs but only 2 fertilised by day 1, 6 more fertilised by day 2. 3day transfer 1 5 cell,2 4cell and 1 3 cell put back.
> 
> We had Icsi as my Dh has sperm issues.We have never been advised that the egg qualities on our attempts have been of poor quality.i am 39 my amh(feb 2009) was 29:11.It has been mentioned to us about De but we want to be totally sure that our poor fertilization is as a result of my egg quality and not something else.
> Any advise you can give would be appreciated.


Hello,

I was wondering - have you done a DNA fragmentation test on your husbands sperm? This is still a newish test and not everyone is using it but from some initial studies (although quite small) show promising results and it is used a lot more in other countries.

Where ICSI is being done, there is already a known issue with the sperm and you seem to have good egg numbers. Egg quality is something that is difficult to establish although it does decrease with age. The numbers that you say above - from 20 eggs, 8 fertilised - does this take into account that not all the eggs were injected?

Hope to hear from you.


----------



## nikki3

Hi Crystal

Many thanks for your reply we are looking in to where we can go for Dna fragmentation,we have recently changed Clinics after 3 failed attempts in the Uk we decided to move Clinics and our 4th cycle was in Turkey.With reference to your question we have always had at least 90 per cent of the eggs collected,this time 16 collected 13 were mature enough to be collected.
Sorry for so many questions but with dna fragmentation test what would this tell us?

Many Thanks again.


----------



## CrystalW

nikki3 said:


> Hi Crystal
> 
> Many thanks for your reply we are looking in to where we can go for Dna fragmentation,we have recently changed Clinics after 3 failed attempts in the Uk we decided to move Clinics and our 4th cycle was in Turkey.With reference to your question we have always had at least 90 per cent of the eggs collected,this time 16 collected 13 were mature enough to be collected.
> Sorry for so many questions but with dna fragmentation test what would this tell us?
> 
> Many Thanks again.


Hello,

If ICSI is done for poor sperm parameters and there is a low fert rate then the tendency is to lean towards the reason being a sperm issue. This is a very general statement though and needs to be interpreted against a background of the age of the ladies eggs and if any pregnancies have been acheived etc.

A DNA fragmentation test gives you an idea of the quality of the DNA in the sperm and this can be useful in considering how successful a cycle may be. If the sperm DNA frag is very high then this tends to result in low fertilisation and a lower success rate. This may give you more information. Many clinics do not use it routinely but i think it would be worth you considering this and speaking to your clinic about it.

If your clinic have mentioned donor eggs (and this is a huge decision) then this test may indicate whether donor sperm or eggs may be more appropriate.

Please be aware i can only make suggestions based on the information i have and this is no subsititute for the informaiton your clinic can give you - as they have your whole history.

Best wishes


----------



## nikki3

Hi Crystal

Really appreciate your advise.

We have talked about DE and DS but just want to make sure we have checked everything else first.

Take Care.


----------

